# Bohemian Shepherd Puppies



## Andra2000 (Jun 5, 2012)

I spent some time looking back at Saidi and her litter, wondering how she's gotten to big already, and thought, why not share some pictures?


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

that's good idea to post pictures of these little super cute fluff balls!:wub:
thank you!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

wow, just adorable.


----------

